# Stock Nexus 7 bootanimation



## nativi

Hey does anyone have the stock N7 boot animation? Both the glowing X and original one? I would really appreciate if you could share.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guitardedhero

http://db.tt/LKswL37g

Here's the X one. Wasn't aware of another stock boot animation.


----------



## nativi

Thanks. Yeah there's another. 





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guitardedhero

Oh nice, if you find it please post.


----------



## guitardedhero

http://db.tt/I0eFlv9n

Found it.


----------



## nativi

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carpenter77

Are these flash able or do they have to be placed in system/ boot/......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

Its also available in Rom Toolbox, called "Tablet - Nexus 7 Original." Its a pretty neat animation, like the ICS one before it actually.


----------



## nativi

carpenter77 said:


> Are these flash able or do they have to be placed in system/ boot/......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


The second one yes the first on you need to move it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

